# Two budgies and a cockatiel



## sheeta (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi everyone!! I have two budgies, Reyes and Miya. Tomorrow's my birthday (2nd April) and I got a cockatiel as an early gift! My budgies are less than a year old and my cockatiel is less than six months old. His name is Hanzo 

I was wondering, can budgies get along with cockatiels? Or do I have to keep them in separate cages? When I was at the pet store the cockatiel was with a few other budgies and he didn't attack them. When I brought him home, he pecked my budgies because they were too close to him but besides that he doesn't attack them and my budgies are trying their best to be friends with him.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

It's not safe to house the cockatiel with the budgies. Tiels are so much bigger than budgies they could really hurt them, and budgies can be super annoying to other birds sometimes. That being said, tiels and budgies can become great friends and live together in the same house and play together and whatnot - it's a matter of making sure it's safe for everyone and the tiel has his own place to retreat to.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It is best you house your cockatiel in a separate cage.
We do not recommend housing birds of different species in the same cage.

Budgies can be too active for the more docile cockatiels.

If the three birds get along, you can allow them to have supervised out-of-cage time together.*


----------



## sheeta (Mar 26, 2018)

justmoira said:


> It's not safe to house the cockatiel with the budgies. Tiels are so much bigger than budgies they could really hurt them, and budgies can be super annoying to other birds sometimes. That being said, tiels and budgies can become great friends and live together in the same house and play together and whatnot - it's a matter of making sure it's safe for everyone and the tiel has his own place to retreat to.


Thank you for your reply! I've already put them in separate cages 

Sent from my vivo 1716 using Tapatalk



FaeryBee said:


> *It is best you house your cockatiel in a separate cage.
> We do not recommend housing birds of different species in the same cage.
> 
> Budgies can be too active for the more docile cockatiels.
> ...


Thank you for your reply  I've put them in separate cages and I'm letting the cockatiel adjust to his surroundings before I let the budgies play with him.

Sent from my vivo 1716 using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hanzo is a handsome fellow!

Housing him separately from your budgies on a permanent basis is definitely the right decision.
As mentioned, giving them supervised out of cage time together after the quarantine period may possible.

I should have brought the issue of quarantine for Hanzo up in my earlier post.

Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current birds are in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.

Birds mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many avian illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

It is also a good idea to always take a bird in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Your cockatiel and budgies are cute! Great that you’ve separated them now. Quarantine is very important whenever we bring in new birds. Hopefully there was nothing transmitted already having had them in the same cage. If you haven’t already, give the budgie’s cage a thorough cleaning. 

Looking forward to seeing updates .


----------

